# שערות קשים



## .Lola.

Hi, I need help with understanding this sentence (it's from a book about peoples temperaments. It divides people in four groups according to the main  "liquid" they have inside and according to what thei dream about at night)

...
ולבסוף הסימנים של בעלי המזג השחור:....הילוכם בלט וראשם כפוף, שערותם שחורים וקשים מרוב היובש שבהם​ 
What does exactly mean שערותם קשים ? I think the sentence means the hair is so dry it is fragile? (I hope I got it right that היובש שבהם is related to the hair and not to the persons described)- I am not sure what kind of hair I should imagine.

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Gadyc

> הילוכם בלט וראשם כפוף, שערותם שחורים וקשים מרוב היובש שבהם


 
הילוכם בלט  - Their walking is slow - הילוך = walking // בלט = לאט = slow
ראשם כפוף - Their head is bent
שערותם שחורים - their hair is black (שערותם = השערות שלהם = their hair)
קשים מרוב היובש שבהם - Hard because they have so much dryness in them.
(Horible English, I tried to be litleral.)
I nderstand the dryness refers to the person. They are so dry (mentally) that their hair become hard.


----------



## scriptum

Gadyc said:


> הילוכם בלט - Their walking is slow - הילוך = walking // בלט = לאט = slow


 
Hello everybody,
I would translate הילוכם בלט as "their gait inconspicuous". Even Shoshan explains בלט as חרש, בסתר, בצנעה.
According to the same Even-Shoshan, the root of לט is lamed-vav-tet (its meaning: "to wrap up").


----------



## Gadyc

Thank you scriptum. I did'nt make the linkage of בלט with לוט (wrap).

The usual usage of התקרב בלט is "very slowly". So i understand it means: so slowly it is unperceptable. 
I don't remember any usage of בלט as an exact translation of "inconspicious". Do you?


----------



## scriptum

Gadyc said:


> I don't remember any usage of בלט as an exact translation of "inconspicious". Do you?


 
ויקם דוד ויכרת את כנף המעיל אשר לשאול בלט

שאול א כד ד

(cited by Even-Shoshan)


----------



## Gadyc

So, this is the origin. And it is definitivly "inconspicious" and not "slowly".

Thank you and Shana Tova.

n.b. The citation is from שמואל not שאול.


----------



## scriptum

Gadyc said:


> n.b. The citation is from שמואל not שאול.


 
Of course. Thanks for correcting me, and Shana Tova to everybody!


----------



## just a normal guy

not only slowly but also "silently".


----------



## cfu507

Hi,
Doesn't it bother you that searot is feminine and the word kashim is wrong here? We suppose to say searot kashot.

Shana tova umetuka!


----------



## scriptum

> Hi,
> Doesn't it bother you that searot is feminine and the word kashim is wrong


 Of course it does. The question is, when was the text written? It looks medieval - in the Middle Ages the grammatical agreement was somewhat weird (from the modern point of view). The best-known example today is טעות לעולם חוזר . AFAIK this phenomenon is due to the Arabic influence. Maybe Elroy could say more about it.


----------



## Gadyc

cfu507 said:


> Hi,
> Doesn't it bother you that searot is feminine and the word kashim is wrong here? We suppose to say searot kashot.
> 
> Shana tova umetuka!


 
In fact, it should be:
שערותיהם שחורות 
OR
שיערם שחור

BTW, it does not sound an old Hebrew text. It looks to me a common pseudo-scientifico-psychological issue article.

Shan Tova


----------



## solysombra

cfu507 said:


> Of course it does. The question is, when was the text written? It looks medieval - in the Middle Ages the grammatical agreement was somewhat weird (from the modern point of view). The best-known example today is טעות לעולם חוזר . AFAIK this phenomenon is due to the Arabic influence. Maybe Elroy could say more about it.


 
צר לי, אין באפשרותי לכתוב באנגלית. ייי​ 
בקשר ל"*טעות לעולם חוזר*", אין כאן אי הטעמה, כי זה: "טעות, לעולם חוזר" שפירושו, בערך, אם האדם מגלה שיש טעות, הוא תמיד יכול לחוזור ולהגיד את זה, או לתקן את זה. ולא יגידו לו "לא, מאוחר מדי" . זה מופיע בגמרה או משהו... רגע! מצאתי את זה: ייי​ 
http://www.safa-ivrit.org/form/taut.php​


----------



## scriptum

I stand corrected. Thank you, solysombra


----------

